# Python Smartstart PS5000 - Honda Accord



## andre3wap (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello fellas, 

I am looking for some help with this please. I have a 2008 Honda Accord and I am trying to install a Python Ps5000 system in it. I installed this system in a 07 Honda civic months ago successfully. 

I tried installing this on my accord today, however, when I click the Auto Start button on the remote, the car lights up as if you turn the key in the On position, but it does not crank. If I unplug the statelite wire that runs from the heavy guage box to the remote start and then press the start button once and plug back the wire to the remote start, the car starts fine, but wont auto start again after I shut it off. I also noticed that if I put the key in the ignition to the onn position only and press the Auto Start button, it will start. 

And I installed the Immobilizer successfully, so that's good.

This is driving me ludicrous....


Any ideas what I could be missing. ? below is the wires I connected thus far, with the help of this link with the Accord schematic; 
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/...asp?TID=102598 










Thanks in advance


----------



## andre3wap (Oct 8, 2014)

:4-poke1: any thoughts, ideas ?


----------

